# Honey Colors



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have started a collection of local wild flower honeys. Four of them taste almost exactly the same and are very similar in colors but one is much darker than the others. It still tastes like wild flower and its from this area, what I was wondering is, what would casue it to be so much darker.


----------

